
I spoke to Facebook employees at our weekly company Q&A about Kenosha [video] - minimaxir
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/videos/10112235089045271/
======
minimaxir
Context: [https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanmac/facebook-
employ...](https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanmac/facebook-employees-
slam-zuckerberg-kenosha-militia-shooting)

